# Hands Down Best Trim Paint???



## davidlow11 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I'm really struggling with my confidence! I've been painting for 15 years and operating my own company for 6. I've sprayed alot with airless and HVLP. I am finally realizing that as good as my prep work is, if I use a product that doesn't level out that well its not going to look good. I've used alot of GP's HP2000 semi, Cloverdale laquer, and I'm not enjoying what I get. I really enjoy PPG's Speedhide Semi. I want to make my built-ins, coffers, wainscoting look perfect. What is everyones favorite products and why??


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I take Ralph Lauren suede in white and add 4 oz of glitter, and one quart of poly per gallon and then spray the trimwork with my proshot.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I take Ralph Lauren suede in white and add 4 oz of glitter, and one quart of poly per gallon and spray trimwork with my proshot.


Boy, I'm going out in the shop right now to mix me up some.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't worry Dave, we will get this back on track in a min.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Neps usually gets his at Home Depoe.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Suede/Glitter/Poly-mix....DAMN...that was funny!!!:notworthy:

Well...seriously now...

Have you used FPE??
UNREAL stuff. NOT cheap, but you'll be stunned by the finish, especially the Hollandlac Brilliant (Oil).

Faron


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol

Speedhide is low end paint, if you want to keep using PPG products I would try Manor Hall.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

What's the problem with HP2000? Good stuff for standard trim packages as far as i'm concerned, but if you're not satisfied with how it sprays out either you're thinning it too much or not enough. 

Insl-X cabinet coat rocks for built ins. And if you're spraying lacquer don't get it from cloverdale - MLC makes some great lacquers as does ICA and (believe it or not) Valspar. Post cat's are always better than pre-cats, and Ultra Guard is the ultimate in post cat lacquers...but at $100+/gal it isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not familiar with the General Paint stuff, but I do agree with the comments on the speedhide. Do not use "contractor" grade products and expect the best out of them. USUALLY, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought speedhide was the same as Aura repackaged to add another price/grade level. Especially the papaya base.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Based solely on what you want to apply paint to I'd suggest: 

Devoe High Performance Coatings DEVFLEX 4206QD true semi-gloss Glidden Professional carries it.

Sherwin Williams B66 W 65 0 VOC Pro Industrial semi-gloss

of the two, the 4206QD is glossier. Its a glossy semi-gloss and it retains that gloss in one coat over MDF so applying it to something you primed should produce very nice results. 4206QD doesnt spray like most paints, take some time to practice how heavy you can get away with by ultimately trying to candy coat it before it wants to give. Its thin but doesn't require a heavy coat for coverage. Doors wont stick to jambs with it either.

Here is a shot of QD wet on MDF in one coat. QD looks better in 1 coat than some paints look after 2 coats.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I take Ralph Lauren suede in white and add 4 oz of glitter, and one quart of poly per gallon and then spray the trimwork with my proshot.


Some people drive Chevys.....some drive Fords.....it's all a matter of personal preferences.:thumbsup:


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

BM Impervo.

because i can level it even with a chip brush.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Oil trim paint is dying, but so far nothing else applies and looks so good so easily. 

note: this refers only to actual brush application. not the post application clean-up.

That is interesting on the DevFLex, especially with the poor quality primers on MDF.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

DCcenter said:


> BM Impervo.
> 
> because i can level it even with a chip brush.


:yes::yes::yes: Hope I can retire before we lose Impervo. That said, we dont see nearly the amount of painted trim many of you others do. Still the majority here is stain and varnish or simply clear coat.
I have been reading these threads with great intersest and it is one of my goals this winter to find a water based enamel that I can work with.
OP good luck

steve


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sherwin Williams Sologloss


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Oil trim paint is dying, but so far nothing else applies and looks so good so easily.
> 
> note: this refers only to actual brush application. not the post application clean-up.
> 
> That is interesting on the DevFLex, especially with the poor quality primers on MDF.


I've been trying to pour over photos looking for a good dry pic of one coat of DevFlex QD on doors and MDF trim. No luck so far. Apparently I didn't tag them and I have over 100,000 photos!

Best I have at the moment dry. Here is a full res version of the wet photo worth looking at. 



Found another but still not the ones I'm looking for. This one is of the first house or two I used it on until I got the hang of it. I've produced much nicer than this photo just cant find them yet.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I've been trying to pour over photos looking for a good dry pic of one coat of DevFlex QD on doors and MDF trim. No luck so far. Apparently I didn't tag them and I have over 100,000 photos!
> 
> Best I have at the moment dry. Here is a full res version of the wet photo worth looking at.
> 
> ...


 Nice pics,,, I LOVE DevFlex,,, I call it Death-Threat tho. I don't talk any better than I spell,lol. 

An interesting thing about it,,,, after your trim is painted, and you roll the walls, and you get some flat or egg-sheel on it that you didn't see, and you come back the next day after its dried, you can take a wet rag and wipe it off of the death-threat. Now thats a plus,,,no???


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Nice pics,,, I LOVE DevFlex,,, I call it Death-Threat tho. I don't talk any better than I spell,lol.
> 
> An interesting thing about it,,,, after your trim is painted, and you roll the walls, and you get some flat or egg-sheel on it that you didn't see, and you come back the next day after its dried, you can take a wet rag and wipe it off of the death-threat. Now thats a plus,,,no???


I think Im following you? If you blast the side of a door jamb with wall paint that you painted with DevFlex semi, it can be wiped right off? I think thats what you are saying. Its true. 

Its a durable glossy surface. Gotta be careful with DevFLex, its hard to get off things like your hands, sprayer, tools, vinyl floor, metal etc. Sticks real good to metal. Stick to weather stripping too so those need cleaned up quick.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I think Im following you? If you blast the side of a door jamb with wall paint that you painted with DevFlex semi, it can be wiped right off? I think thats what you are saying. Its true.
> 
> Its a durable glossy surface. Gotta be careful with DevFLex, its hard to get off things like your hands, sprayer, tools, vinyl floor, metal etc. Sticks real good to metal. Stick to weather stripping too so those need cleaned up quick.


 Yes, your right,,, It does stick good, inside and out. Yet nothing sticks to it. That was my point. It is the toughest trim paint I have run across. Anything that gets on it will wipe off and not mess up your paint job. It also will touch up with a wiz roller and blend right in, thats a real plus,, after the other crews get done scaring up your trim.

Any paint that will touch-up easly is a major plus.:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Here is a shot of QD wet on MDF in one coat. QD looks better in 1 coat than some paints look after 2 coats.


Can't base your statement on a six panel raised grain door. Could color those doors in crayon and get same results. False advertising.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yes, your right,,, It does stick good, inside and out. Yet nothing sticks to it. That was my point. It is the toughest trim paint I have run across. Anything that gets on it will wipe off and not mess up your paint job. It also will touch up with a wiz roller and blend right in, thats a real plus,, after the other crews get done scaring up your trim.
> 
> Any paint that will touch-up easly is a major plus.:thumbsup:


OK:thumbsup: I'm with ya. Yeah when the OP said built-in and wainscot I immediately thought DevFlex QD like a bad reaction. Its perfect for that. I keep forgetting you can use it outside too.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> Can't base your statement on a six panel raised grain door. Could color those doors in crayon and get same results. False advertising.


Tim that statement will mean something to those who have experience with pre-primed MDF. I dont know of any other semi-gloss paint that will retain its gloss on pre-primed MDF in one coat like DevFlex QD does. Thats a true statement!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Tim that statement will mean something to those who have experience with pre-primed MDF. I dont know of any other semi-gloss paint that will retain its gloss on pre-primed MDF in one coat like DevFlex QD does. Thats a true statement!


Raised grained pre primed composite? Must be a Cleveland thing.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> Raised grained pre primed composite? Must be a Cleveland thing.


 So wahts your recomendation Tim???? Some oil lead based trim paint from the 50"s ????


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> So wahts your recomendation Tim???? Some oil lead based trim paint from the 50"s ????


 Already made my recomendation for this type of door Capt. Crunch. These doors are the easliest doors to paint. Any beginner or DIY'er could make these doors look just as good. Just sharing my thoughts brother.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

How about Behr?:whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rob said:


> How about Behr?:whistling2:


Now that is a true statement :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rob said:


> How about Behr?:whistling2:


 here is a thought and one of you're own


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

haha, just wanted show tim my "silk purse out of a sow's ear" project!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

thousands of illegals will paint masonite doors and miles of mdf trim today using typical materials with ok results.


----------



## Visenhance (Jun 9, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lol
> 
> Speedhide is low end paint, if you want to keep using PPG products I would try Manor Hall.


 
FYI....Speedhide is not low end paint, but I do agree, Manor Hall is sweet.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Visenhance said:


> FYI....Speedhide is not low end paint, but I do agree, Manor Hall is sweet.


I disagree, it is a contractor grade. I have used a good bit of it but not for trim, more for walls when that is what the budget allowed.


----------



## Visenhance (Jun 9, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I disagree, it is a contractor grade. I have used a good bit of it but not for trim, more for walls when that is what the budget allowed.


 
Just because it is specified for commercial use doesn't make it low end. We use it for residential interiors all the time. Does a great job, 100% acrylic, no spatter. To me, low grade would be Speedpro. But, I guess we will agree to disagree.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Visenhance said:


> Just because it is specified for commercial use doesn't make it low end. We use it for residential interiors all the time. Does a great job, 100% acrylic, no spatter. To me, low grade would be Speedpro. But, I guess we will agree to disagree.


No worries, it has its place. I think for some wall application it is a fine product but the OP asked about trim paint and for trim I would consider it low on my list to use. Many products we all use we use for a variety of reasons so if it works well for you then it does not matter what I think of it, agree to disagree.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

dunn edwards permasheen+floetrol.primed with lacquer undercoat for new wood.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

shut up and paint


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I take Ralph Lauren suede in white and add 4 oz of glitter, and one quart of poly per gallon and then spray the trimwork with my proshot.


I'm still liking NEPS's idea........ :whistling2:


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Rob said:


> How about Behr?:whistling2:


 What a beautiful orange peel finish!


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I usually use Manor Hall or SW Proclassic. The alkyd/acrylic hybrid is fantastic too but you really have to let it dry between thin coats for it to cure nicely


----------



## davidlow11 (Sep 23, 2010)

Faron79 said:


> Suede/Glitter/Poly-mix....DAMN...that was funny!!!:notworthy:
> 
> Well...seriously now...
> 
> ...


What is FPE? Where do I get it? Thanks for your advice!

Dave


----------



## davidlow11 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks all of you for your awesome advice! So So much to think about. I'm super glad to be on a site like this. I look forward to more assistance...and hopefully I can be of assistance to some.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

davidlow11 said:


> What is FPE? Where do I get it? Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Dave


http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/


----------

